# iPad et iPhoto



## GJoseph (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je prévois l'acquisition prochaine d'un iPad. Quelqu'un (photographe ?) pourrait-il m'éclairer sur la manière de synchroniser l'iPad avec iPhoto ? Étant photographe naturaliste, je souhaiterai avoir une banque d'images sur mon iPad afin de pouvoir la consulter lors de voyages, sorties sur le terrain...Mes albums ainsi que les commentaires (légendes) de chaque photo s'afficheront-ils dans l'iPad ? 

Merci pour les infos.


----------



## mike1 (17 Juin 2010)

Je ne voix pas ou est le problème pour la synchronisation? A tu un ipodtouch ou un iphone?


----------



## GJoseph (17 Juin 2010)

Oui, j'ai les deux ;-) et je les synchronise via iTunes bien sûr mais j'importe les photos à partir de dossiers et non à partir d'iPhoto... Je souhaiterai utiliser l'iPad exclusivement qu'avec iPhoto. Donc est-ce que l'iPad affichera les albums et les commentaires (descriptif de chaque photos) iPhoto ?


----------



## mike1 (19 Juin 2010)

tu peux donc utiliser que iphotos pour les images , il affiche les noms mais pour l'instant je n'ai rien vu pour les commentaire....


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

Personnellement j'ai d'abord utilisé iPhoto puis à présent Aperture, et mon but était de ne pas avoir à faire de choix cornélien lors de la synchro, et de pouvoir mettre l'intégralité de mes événements, c'est d ailleurs pour ça que j'ai opté pour le modèle 64go, et je dois dire que c'est nickel, tout rentre !!!
Pour info, cela represente 247 projets pour 23000 photos, pour un poids total sur l ipad de 11go (contre environ 100go pour les fichiers d'origine sur le Mac)...
Par contre ne mettant pas de commentaires, je ne saurai te répondre sur ce point, mais dans la mesure où on ne peut rien afficher de spécial comme info hormis le nom de l'événement en visionnant sur l ipad je pense que la réponse est non..

Ps: étant passionné de photo également (mais pas photographe pro) j'avais un peu peur de l'aspect de mes clichés pris en 10m de pixels, une fois mis sur l'ipad, mais pour ce détail je suis comblé, même en zoomant un max, cela reste de très très bonne qualité, rien a voir avec la compression que je trouve très destructive sur l iphone.


----------



## GJoseph (19 Juin 2010)

Merci pour les infos. Donc, a priori impossible d'afficher les commentaires des photos sur l'iPad à l'heure actuelle. Ces données sont malheureusement essentielles dans certaines activités (photographie nature, animalier, banque d'images "échantillons" en biologie, etc...) auxquelles on veut destiner l'iPad. J'espère qu'Apple saura faire un geste dans un avenir proche...


----------



## igloo (21 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Pour info, cela represente 247 projets pour 23000 photos, pour un poids total sur l ipad de 11go (contre environ 100go pour les fichiers d'origine sur le Mac)...




merci pour cette info
( meme si c'est assez etonnant (de 100 Go à 11go pour 23000 soit 478k/photo , et et inférieur à la résolution ecran ipad 1024x768 = 786k) 
Car il n'existe pas de simulateur pour calculer le poids des albums sélectionnés avant transfert sur iphone ou ipad.

de même, on ne sait pas ce qui se passe si on choisit d'utiliser des albums intelligents.  J'espere qu'il ne copie pas deux fois (ou n fois) une photo qui se retrouve à la fois dans un (ou des )  album intelligent et un album.

le savez-vous ?


dommage en effet qu'il n'embarque pas les commentaires ou mots clefs  comme un tag dans un fichier mp3.


----------



## mike1 (21 Juin 2010)

GJoseph a dit:


> Merci pour les infos. Donc, a priori impossible d'afficher les commentaires des photos sur l'iPad à l'heure actuelle. Ces données sont malheureusement essentielles dans certaines activités (photographie nature, animalier, banque d'images "échantillons" en biologie, etc...) auxquelles on veut destiner l'iPad. J'espère qu'Apple saura faire un geste dans un avenir proche...



il faudra peut attendre l'arriver de iOS 4 sur iPad pour avour cette fonction....

Ily a d'autres moyen d'avir les données peut être?!


----------



## salamander (22 Juin 2010)

igloo a dit:


> merci pour cette info
> ( meme si c'est assez etonnant (de 100 Go à 11go pour 23000 soit 478k/photo , et et inférieur à la résolution ecran ipad 1024x768 = 786k)
> Car il n'existe pas de simulateur pour calculer le poids des albums sélectionnés avant transfert sur iphone ou ipad.
> 
> ...



C'est pas évident de se faire une idée précise, d'autant que j'ai environs 10 ans de photo avec des appareils différents allant de 2m pixel pour les 3 ou 4 premières années puis 6m pixels pour 2-3 ans, et enfin 10m pixels depuis 4 ans...et le tout avec un nombre de photos différents....autant dire que l'estimation est impossible...
Sinon, je n'ai pas d'albums intelligents, pour cet aspect, je ne saurais pas vous dire.


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2010)

igloo a dit:


> de même, on ne sait pas ce qui se passe si on choisit d'utiliser des albums intelligents.  J'espere qu'il ne copie pas deux fois (ou n fois) une photo qui se retrouve à la fois dans un (ou des )  album intelligent et un album.
> 
> le savez-vous ?


Dans ce cas il ne copie qu'une fois la photo, c'est bien l'avantage de ce système d'albums intelligents.


----------



## GJoseph (26 Juin 2010)

mike1 a dit:


> il faudra peut attendre l'arriver de iOS 4 sur iPad pour avour cette fonction....
> 
> Ily a d'autres moyen d'avir les données peut être?!



Ben, s'il y a une App pour l'iPad qui puisse récupérer les données d'iPhoto pour chaque image, çà serait génial ! (si un développeur m'entend...). Pour l'instant, je pense qu'il n'y a vraiment pas d'autres moyens que d'attendre que ce besoin se fasse récurrent


----------

